# Raidinteressierte aufgepasst!



## DieNephilim (12. April 2015)

Wir Die-Nephilim suchen noch aktive Member für unsere Gildenstammgruppe. Derzeit haben wir BRF 7/10 HC. Für weitere Infos besuch uns auf unserer Hompepage: *clans.de/die-nephilim*

 

Wo Einheit herrscht, ist man immer siegreich!


----------

